# What Turbo Are You Running?



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Just wanna see what everybody has under their hood :thumbup: 

opcorn: 


Here is my old 60-1 before the motor went in, and last night when i pulled the turbo for sale


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

Went from a T4 60-1 hifi .58 to a PT6776RS .95ar 
Spools a little later than the hifi which is good, I really wait till about 4k to lay into the throttle anyway 
feels really good so far, still being conservitive since I'm on standalone now and data logging my way into a good map. 
currently about 15lbs boost


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Sounds sick! Are you running a billet compressor wheel in that one?

I placed an order today....got myself an ebay special  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I would do that 6265 billet. They are making awesome power


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree. Any of the new billet turbos from PT are the deal. I am running a PT 5557 billet V band on my ABA.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

When my Garret dies (ive been on it for 3 years now) im switching to a PTE billet ball bearing


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

Precision 6262 to4s compressor .68 hotside


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

I dont understand how anyone can give any sort of turbo advice, when he hasnt listed any sort of HP/Driveability goals.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I would do that 6265 billet. They are making awesome power


That's what i purchased today  went with the Non Ported Compressor housing and t4 .81 turbine housing. Figured this turbo would give me room to "grow" so I was happy with it. I would have liked to get the dbb feature but that was a little outta my price range. I just hope it doesnt surge! My 60-1 was surging baaaad on anything above 18psi and i couldnt really lay into it on the highway without turning the boost down.



TIGninja said:


> I agree. Any of the new billet turbos from PT are the deal. I am running a PT 5557 billet V band on my ABA.


 That ABA looks evil! :super: What kinda power are you trying to make outta that thing?




VR SEX said:


> Precision 6262 to4s compressor .68 hotside


Nice one, does your compressor cover have the anti-surge? When do you hit full boost with the 6262? 


Does ATP do in-house maching...Say if i needed to get my compressor cover ported? I really wanted to get the "H" Cover but it wasnt available on the 6265 and being a 4" inlet and 3" outlet it wouldnt have just dropped right in. 


It's looking like the PT's are takin over! Lemme see some more turbo's!!!!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

TBT-Syncro said:


> HP/Driveability goals.


~450hp. I'm at 5k feet asl before i go for a drive into the mountains so i kinda needed more flow. This is also my daily but i dont think driveability will be too bad with the lighweight flywheel and stock intake manifold. I want some lag or basically more punch when the turbo does hit. The 60-1 had pretty much no lag and was really driveable, im real curious to see when the bigger billet wheel spools up


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> ~450hp. I'm at 5k feet asl before i go for a drive into the mountains so i kinda needed more flow. This is also my daily but i dont think driveability will be too bad with the lighweight flywheel and stock intake manifold. I want some lag or basically more punch when the turbo does hit. The 60-1 had pretty much no lag and was really driveable, im real curious to see when the bigger billet wheel spools up


you don't want a punch from a big turbo on your tranny, don't put a light weight flywheel on your VR6-T, stock intake manifold will be a restriction for 450 HP.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

dub_slug said:


> That ABA looks evil! :super: What kinda power are you trying to make outta that thing?
> 
> 
> It's looking like the PT's are takin over! Lemme see some more turbo's!!!!


I am looking for 400whp. I plan on strapping it to the dyno at work and not taking it off until something stops  Its going to be running E85 with 1000cc injectors and haltech sprint 500 or 1000(the 500 is backordered  ) ecu


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i love this new vr6 crowd who tell everyone to use a precision billet 6262 which is a 700hp capable turbo for ppl anyone who post a turbo question and when most have no exprience with a turbo car and have goals of 400-500 hp

love u guys


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

BTW **** haltech and look into the new MS or VEMS much better system for much better price


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Garrett TO4E 60 trim/ .69 AR

For a VRT up to ~400whp w/ a good compromise street/strip powerband, I think it's a great turbo for the money.

I like to pick the smallest compressor that will get the job done and still be in it's efficiency range. I think it lends itself to a more reliable drivetrain, but it's just a hunch. So far so good though.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Garrett GT35R 1.06 @ 25 psi. All day long


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

since the pressure in the intake is the same
i like the smallest ar possable 
so that the whole thing is flowing through that tiny hole on the highway
that keeps my spark knock threshold where i want it for hours

& lastly why would you run e85 when it's been proven 500 hp doesn't need race gas so why would you pour race gas in your car & eat all your cds


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

TIGninja said:


> I am looking for 400whp. I plan on strapping it to the dyno at work and not taking it off until something stops


Hehehe Dyno Time is Fun! You should set-up a tri-pod and camera for that one so we can all watch 



zwogti said:


> don't put a light weight flywheel on your VR6-T


Why? I hate when people tell me not to do something without putting facts about why i shouldnt cuz im just guessing thats *your opinion* 




Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Garrett GT35R 1.06 @ 25 psi. All day long


Your car is awesome :thumb: How are you liking the 02m?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

boost_addict said:


> i love this new vr6 crowd who tell everyone to use a precision billet 6262 which is a 700hp capable turbo for ppl anyone who post a turbo question and when most have no exprience with a turbo car and have goals of 400-500 hp
> 
> love u guys


The 6262 is the perfect turbo for 400-500 range. Its also very efficient at higher boost levels. This is very good for motors that are not huge breathers.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

EL DRIFTO said:


> why would you run e85 when it's been proven 500 hp doesn't need race gas?


I'm still a noob to fi, but wouldnt 500hp on e85 be a bit safer than running regular pump gas?...and with the benefits of race fuel for a fraction of the cost?
From an economical standpoint it seems like a great idea 



TIGninja said:


> The 6262 is the perfect turbo for 400-500 range. Its also very efficient at higher boost levels. This is very good for motors that are not huge breathers.


I'm glad to hear this and i've seen first hand what these precisions can do...700hp srt spooling a 6765 like it was nothin. they're no joke when it comes to making power. I wasnt trying to be a jack-a$$ by buying the biggest turbo i possibly could...I was planning for the future, so if later down the road i want to go with bigger, forged internals then i wont have to worry about buying a bigger turbo as well  I'm not saying i have a 700hp neon either so my logic could be totally eff'd but its been workin good for me so far


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

dub_slug said:


> I'm still a noob to fi, but wouldnt 500hp on e85 be a bit safer than running regular pump gas?...and with the benefits of race fuel for a fraction of the cost?
> From an economical standpoint it seems like a great idea


you're forgetting the extra costs, as well as limitations associated with e85 (fuel system upgrades, limited availability, crappy mileage, etc). There is no reason to need/use race gas for your HP goals. You can easily make that with a generic c2 tune and 92 octane. If you wanted to error on the side of caution, just buy a meth setup, and turn it on when you're running higher boost.

i'd go with a 3582 (t3 .82r) for your goals. the precision is the flavour of the month alternate though.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'm only going to be running pump gas, e85 was just a thought for me but TIGninja was talking about using it on his ABA-T and thats how the topic was brought about :thumb: just to clarify that I am not intending on using e85. 
Water meth would be nice.... So would be a 3582r, but is the dual ballbearing really worth the extra $550? Not in my opinion, considering it would cost even more than that for installation after buying water fittings, oil restrictor, and gt series oil drain flange. Then it's lookin more like an extra $650 for a turbo that puts out just as much power if not less than the 6262/65. Precision and Garrett are same company, cant hate one without loving the other it seems like around here.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

So much talk on this forum of big turbos, race gas, 400-700whp. Is everybody a serious drag racer on here? If not then where are you using it? 

I mean build what you want, but every thread is like I want 500whp. In a fwd street car? To do what, win a burnout contest?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Bullseye S366XL, drag-only chassis. 

1.8T motor.

twin scroll manifold, twin Tial MV-s WG's.

T4 divided inlet, 1.00 A/R. 3.5" hotside out, 4" ex out, 5" inlet.

makes power, too much power. does 45-46 psi by 5700 rpm and lifts head like nothing.

and pictures as they make the world go 'round. last pic is my 35R next to my new one.... bit of difference there eh?





































35R left, 366XL right. you tell me......


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> Your car is awesome :thumb: How are you liking the 02m?


Thank you very much. Its not a daily anymore.. 
02M is really good. Really regret buying Clutchnet setup instead off DMMotors or Sachs Race engineering. But Im gonna use it until destruction. The old mk3 feels 10 years newer to drive with it. Tight and presice. BUT, the gearing is abit short. 2900 rpm 6th gear 62mph.....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Really regret buying Clutchnet setup instead off DMMotors or Sachs Race engineering. But Im gonna use it until destruction.



What issues have you been having on the Clutchnet setup on your 02M? I've been running one of their 6-puck clutches for a while now and it's holding up pretty well.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> Bullseye S366XL, drag-only chassis.
> 
> 1.8T motor.
> 
> ...



HaHa! Now that is just nasty! I bet the v8 guys dont like it when you show up to the track  
Also some very nice welding by nubs! Justin is a magician with a wand made of tungsten lol 



Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Thank you very much. Its not a daily anymore..
> 02M is really good. Really regret buying Clutchnet setup instead off DMMotors or Sachs Race engineering. But Im gonna use it until destruction. The old mk3 feels 10 years newer to drive with it. Tight and presice. BUT, the gearing is abit short. 2900 rpm 6th gear 62mph.....


Ouch, those rpm's are a little high but i bet its a blast to drive! I have an o2j shifter setup that i've been slacking on putting on my car... really hate how sloppy the mk3 shifters are, so hopefully it brings back a new feel to my gti as well 

I also have a Clutchnet (red w/ 6 puck) in my car...What are the reasons for not liking your clutchnet setup??? Mine has been holding up just fine so far, although i do regret not buying the clutchmasters fx-500 instead....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ive just seen what happend to Foffa and his friend Erik's Clutchnet setups... The 100 dollar disc's where ok, but the red pressure plate was beated to death. On both cars. Foffa's even broke hole in his 02M casing, and Erik's was splinttered to 3 or 4 piece's.. Erik called me, and asked me if my clutch tryed to grap the flywheel when the clutch pedal was pushed in at around 4000 rpm. I said no. He said, ok-because mine are. He took the 02M off, and found the Clutchnet pp total damaged. Ripped apart. He went for Sachs race enginnering, and he hasnt had a issue ever since. And remember, that is on a full drag car with big M/T tires. Twin GT3076R, 640whp.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Gt35R, PT67


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Gt35R, PT67


which one is on the daily?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> which one is on the daily?


Depends which day...

But seriously, the GT35.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Foffa's even broke hole in his 02M casing.


Ouch! That's an expensive fix for sure! I bet Foffa was royally pissed after finding out about that one... Well I guess the truth of the matter is that you get what you pay for and being only a $100 disc, i guess you cant expect too much.... 
What would you recommend as a good replacement clutch disc? Sachs Race Engineering?




V-dubbulyuh said:


> Depends which day...
> 
> But seriously, the GT35.


Yea i guess a better question would be... which one do you prefer driving more? When does boost hit on each of your turbo's? It's been forever since I've had a dualballbearing so i really forgot what the boost characteristics are like...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

ohhhh the waiting!!!! still no word from precision on when the turbine housings will be completed


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Dub_slug*

Will send you a PM re your questions about spool etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> Ouch! That's an expensive fix for sure! I bet Foffa was royally pissed after finding out about that one... Well I guess the truth of the matter is that you get what you pay for and being only a $100 disc, i guess you cant expect too much....
> What would you recommend as a good replacement clutch disc? Sachs Race Engineering?
> 
> ...


The Clutchnet disc is ok. Its the pressure plate that is crap. Its gonna be Sachs RE for me the next time, no doubt. Or a DMMotors setup.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

this is stupid. im still waiting on this stupid turbo, no car for the past month because of the wonderful sales rep.  im about to part out this piece o sh!t

edit: 

Just called to check up on the status of my turbo and turns out that its on the way  
hehe


----------

